# Major Samples Clearance - LOW LOW Prices!



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys. :wave:
I am vastly reducing and simplifying the amount of samples I sell.
The offer below is either now ex-stock or the products are being updated.
These are a total bargain and a one-off - so be quick!

Payments to PayPal.
PayPal address: [email protected]

_Remember to fill your address in and most importantly what pack you are buying!_

*ValetPRO Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 100ml Sample:*

£1.75 for 100ml (Used to be to be £3.30) *SOLD OUT*
A very popular and effective acid-free wheel cleaner which dilutes up to 1:10 P+P (U.K/E.U) is £1.50. 

*PRIMA Multi-Pack.* £12.00+ 'worth of samples for *just £5.50*! *Only 1 pack available.* P+P (U.K/E.U) is £2.50

Includes:
- Prima Mystique Shampoo 50ml 
- Prima Glide Clay Lube 50ml
- Prima Swirl, Swirl Remover 50ml
- Prima Epic Synthetic Liquid Wax 50ml

*Various Sample Pack A.* £12.00+ 'worth of samples for *just £5.50*!*SOLD OUT* P+P (U.K/E.U) is £3.20

Includes:
- Autobrite Liquid Gold Polish 50ml
- Autobrite Luxury Suds Car Shampoo 50ml
- Valet PRO Argus Leather Cream 50ml
- Valet PRO High Gloss Tyre Dressing 50ml
- Valet PRO Concentrated Car Shampoo 50ml
- Valet PRO Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner 50ml

*Various Samples Pack B.* £11.00 'worth of samples for *just £5.00*. *SOLD OUT* P+P (U.K/E.U) is £3.20

Includes:
- Prima Glide Clay Lube 50ml
- Autobrite Liquid Gold Polish 50ml
- Valet PRO Poseidon Carnauba Wash 50ml
- ValetPRO Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner 50ml
- Valet PRO Glass Cleaner 50ml
- Valet PRO High Gloss Tyre Dressing 50ml

*Photo's:*

*PRIMA Pack*









*Various Pack A*









*Various Pack B*









Cheers guys, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## MikeyR (Jun 19, 2009)

payment sent...lets see what all the rave is about Bilberry wheel cleaner haha

cheers


----------



## zedf (Oct 1, 2010)

Ignore sorry decided against it


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

> ValetPRO Bilberry Wheel Cleaner 50ml Sample:
> 
> £1.75 for 100ml


I'll bag 100ml of this. payment being sent....

*
sent Unique Transaction ID #1UC16431RD190582D


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

can i have prima multi pack and 100ml of bilberry cleaner

Unique Transaction ID #0YA203048L1169022

cost 11.25


----------



## mishy (Jan 26, 2011)

The samples arrived today, very well packed and good turn around.

passed them onto a mate and hes used it all up to great affect already.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris excellent delivery very good products, the wheel cleaner is awesome...

Novice to Paypal be nice to have a PM to confirm the order. I would use Chris time and time again. Thanks!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

*Only 1 of the PRIMA packs left guys!*

Note: These are a total bargain and I won't be doing them again, so get 'em quick.

Cheers, :thumb:
Chris.


----------



## Dr. Crane (May 11, 2010)

just bought one, so only one left :wave:

cheers from Germany,
Thomas


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Dr. Crane said:


> just bought one, so only one left :wave:
> 
> cheers from Germany,
> Thomas


Thanks for the order. :thumb:

Yes, that's correct guys. Only 1 pack left!!

Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

any new stuff chris


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Jason123 said:


> any new stuff chris


Got Valentine's Road 'N Track sample in! A very nice wax indeed. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205526

Interested?

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No more lusso oro Chris?


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris CPT said:


> Got Valentine's Road 'N Track sample in! A very nice wax indeed.
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205526
> 
> Interested?
> ...


Not at that price pal if you come down a bit more i might do


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

gally said:


> No more lusso oro Chris?


Not as yet. May get some more in in the future. :thumb:



Jason123 said:


> Not at that price pal if you come down a bit more i might do


Lol. That's a great price already, and I lowered it previously. 
It's £45.00 for a full-sized tub. These are hand-poured and manufacturer-approved 30ml samples (which you won't find anywhere else) 
plus I'm giving away a free 50ml sample of ValetPRO Achilles Prep with it too. Bargain! 

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Chris for the great samples packs from the Sale! Sorry for the late post been crazy busy, bought the packs to use when I had more time! Will get a pic/s of the samples and any in use ones up as and when.

I got 1 of each of the sample packs with a great assortment of stuff in them along with a litre of Bilberry Wheel Cleaner for £7.50! (Which I did use at weekend and is great stuff!). Look forward to testing the samples out to see what effect they have!

As usual great service from Chris, prompt delivery well packaged and even a pic of the packaged box attached to email when it was dispatched, nice touch!

Thanks again!

Jonny/Poke13


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Poke13 said:


> Thanks Chris for the great samples packs from the Sale! Sorry for the late post been crazy busy, bought the packs to use when I had more time! Will get a pic/s of the samples and any in use ones up as and when.
> 
> I got 1 of each of the sample packs with a great assortment of stuff in them along with a litre of Bilberry Wheel Cleaner for £7.50! (Which I did use at weekend and is great stuff!). Look forward to testing the samples out to see what effect they have!
> 
> ...


Thanks Jonny. We've got some really nice weather at the moment, so hope you're taking full advantage of it. 
Looking forward to the pics too!
Cheers,
Chris.


----------



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

Any of these packs left?


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

2.0conv said:


> Any of these packs left?


No, I haven't any left. Sorry.

Cheers,
Chris. :thumb:


----------



## Matthew a1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Shame


----------

